# Best Pizza



## NextJen

I see that WTOP is doing a poll of the best pizza in the DC area. They already have it narrowed down to 10 to choose from.
But, what say you? Do you like pizza from one of the chain restaurants, or do you have a special place that you enjoy?

I've gotten some really good pizza recently from some mobile wood-fired food trucks that frequent local breweries.
I also like this little place in Warrenton, Va called Spitony's Pizza, but I rarely get there.


----------



## Kyle

Ledos.


----------



## stgislander

Locally, my favorite is St. James Deli down in Dameron.


----------



## itsbob

St James for Pizza and Wings.. 

Ledo's when I feel my arteries need lubricating..


----------



## itsbob

BUT do have to say, MOD does get a bit or our money too..


----------



## vraiblonde

Anna's in Williamsburg is the best pizza I've ever had.

But I also like Blaze and Mod because I can get what I want.

In our travels I've had many great pizzas


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:


> St James for Pizza and Wings..
> 
> Ledo's when I feel my arteries need lubricating..


Why do you say that? Ledos has a thin crispy crust and doesn't swamp it with greasy cheese...  And you didn't say you chase your Ledos pizza with greasy wings so that should be a plus too...


----------



## GWguy

The dripping oil is what makes it taste good!!!!

Everyone knows my feelings on pizza, so I'll hold my comments on a favorite around here.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Why do you say that? Ledos has a thin crispy crust and doesn't swamp it with greasy cheese...  And you didn't say you chase your Ledos pizza with greasy wings so that should be a plus too...



Their thick-cut pepperoni turns that thing into an orange oil slick.


----------



## Kyle

Italian sausage and pepperoni and well done crust.


----------



## Hank

Locally, The Brick for wood fire and Napoli's for NY Style...


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Their thick-cut pepperoni turns that thing into an orange oil slick.


Gotcha. I purposely don't get pepperoni when I get their pizza.


----------



## Gilligan

Poppa Murphy's in Ashland, VA.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Locally, The Brick for wood fire and Napoli's for NY Style...



Ever tried Freddy's Brick Oven? It's a little food truck in KenMar liquor parking lot. 

It's better than Brick, IMO.


----------



## MiddleGround

Kyle said:


> Ledos.



 I always wondered if they cook sugar packets into their pizzas. Their sauce is full of it.


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> I always wondered if they cook sugar packets into their pizzas. Their sauce is full of it.


That's why I don't ever go to Ledos.  The sauce is WAY too sweet.


----------



## Kyle

Never noticed that. 

Plus I always touch mine up with Italian seasoning and crushed red pepper.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ever tried Freddy's Brick Oven? It's a little food truck in KenMar liquor parking lot.
> 
> It's better than Brick, IMO.



I keep forgetting about them. I have heard good things. I will try them out...


----------



## RoseRed

MiddleGround said:


> I always wondered if they cook sugar packets into their pizzas. Their sauce is full of it.


Maybe Jennifer works there?


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Maybe Jennifer works there?


:rimshot:


----------



## SamSpade

Best pizza I ever had was Victory Pig Pizza in Wyoming PA.

Of course, that was forty years ago, and when I mentioned it last weekend to my older sister, she gave me a puzzled look and said "that place with the overpriced thick cheesy pizza that they served way too hot?". 

So everyone has their own opinion. They do however have a website, and you can have it DELIVERED.
ANYWHERE.

http://www.victorypigpizza.com/ 

Probably WON'T still be hot, YMMV.


----------



## awilliam321

We, the pizza!!


----------



## vraiblonde

We rolled into Flagstaff today and went to Fat Olive's - this is one of the better pies I've had.  00 flour makes all the difference.


----------



## The Boss

Napoli's  and as a chain Ledo's. If you want real Pizza . Vic's in Bradly Beach in New Jersey


----------



## Bann

Mamma Lucia's by the Bay in Chesapeake Bay with their Napoletano wood fire pizza oven.   I've talked to one of the owners, Maria, a couple of times. She's actually from Naples, and I've told her I think that pizza is the best I've had anywhere, really.   Well, except for when I lived in Naples.   

#brokenrecord


----------



## Monello

The Boss said:


> Vic's in Bradly Beach in New Jersey



Bruce, is that you?


----------



## The Boss

Monello said:


> Bruce, is that you?


Sorry , no Bruce or Steven here.


----------



## Monello

The Boss said:


> Sorry , no Bruce or Steven here.


Wait, you are the Boss, right?  Bradley Beach.  You aren't fooling any of us.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

The Ironwood Grille at Breton Bay Golf and Country Club! However, you are kindly requested to stay away so another good thing isn't ruined.


----------



## The Boss

Monello said:


> Wait, you are the Boss, right?  Bradley Beach.  You aren't fooling any of us.


Yes I am the Boss but the one you're thinking about like his Pizza from here .................

https://peteandeldas.com/


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Ledos.



 Ledos College Park..


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Ledos College Park..


Adelphi, university blvd. is the one I remember best.


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> Adelphi, university blvd. is the one I remember best.


Wasn't that the original?


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> Wasn't that the original?


Yep.

The other place we used to go wasn't for Pizza.  Fireside on Greenbelt Rd.


----------



## jaksprat

Kyle said:


> Adelphi, university blvd. is the one I remember best.


They moved from Adelphi to College Park some years ago. It's the best Ledo's. The other Ledos franchised in PG County are very good but maybe not quite as good as the original (now in CP). I tried the one in Lusby and it's the worst Ledo's I've had by far. The flavor is the same but it's VERY skimpy on toppings and everything else. Which one do you go to down here?


----------



## jaksprat

Kyle said:


> Yep.
> 
> The other place we used to go wasn't for Pizza.  Fireside on Greenbelt Rd.


Loved that place. Used to sit on the balcony eating the pizza.


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> Yep.
> 
> The other place we used to go wasn't for Pizza.  Fireside on Greenbelt Rd.


Ahhhh, Fireside! I went there for dinner before my senior prom.


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> Ahhhh, Fireside! I went there for dinner before my senior prom.


Loved growing up in that area.

I have driven through a few times over the years since my grandfather passed and the whole area seems to have turned to ####. 

Sad.


----------



## NextJen

The Italian Inn (now closed) over in Hyattsville used to be a good place.


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> The Italian Inn (now closed) over in Hyattsville used to be a good place.


Places we used to go when I was living there were Ledos, Leonis, Fireside, Sweeneys and a little place that sat on Riggs Road between east-west Hwy and Seargent Road. ( I believe it was called Crazy Horse but could be wrong. )  They had good barbecue and cole slaw.

If we wanted to go for Seafood we'd make a day of it at Colonial Beach and go to Parkers for Crabs.


----------



## NextJen

Ok, reminiscing about old pizza places made me think of a couple places near me when I grew up in Forestville - Shakey's, Pappy's, and then Pappy's turned to a little restaurant called Villa Sara. We would go in there and get pizza and pitchers of beer - they never carded.


----------



## RoseRed

Now I want a Round Table Pizza for breakfast...


----------



## ifxtrks

*Locally*?  Three Brothers or Napolies in Waldorf. But they can't hold a candle to "The LaBaita" in Mosbach Germany.


----------



## Grumpy

NextJen said:


> The Italian Inn (now closed) over in Hyattsville used to be a good place.



Oh yeah, really liked their pizza. Ex and I would go every Friday night when I lived up that way.


----------



## Monello

ifxtrks said:


> But they can't hold a candle to "The LaBaita" in Mosbach Germany.



I wonder if they deliver.


----------



## ifxtrks

Monello said:


> I wonder if they deliver.


From your mouth to Gods' ear. I wish they would


----------



## Hank

After reading people pick Ledo Pizza as the best, I had a hankering to pick one up, since I haven't had them for so long. Sorry, but if you pick them as the best pizza, your taste buds must be a bit off... Just my opinion. Cheers!


----------



## The Boss

As far as chain Pizza goes their pretty good ,heads above Domino's ,Pizza Hut or Papa John's.................


----------



## vraiblonde

The Boss said:


> As far as chain Pizza goes their pretty good ,heads above Domino's ,Pizza Hut or Papa John's.................



Yeah, no.  The best chain pizza is Mod or Blaze, hands down.  Ledo's is pizza for people who will eat anything.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Tombstone, but I'm a wee bit intoxicated at the oment.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Nahhh - I' m a fall asleep lush, not a a falling down one.  .


Enjoy!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, no.  The best chain pizza is Mod or Blaze, hands down.  Ledo's is pizza for people who will eat anything.


I agree  - I can't understand what the attraction to Ledo's pizza is.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> why thank you! - I'm about to take a pre-bedtime warm-up nap.  *why won't this post?*


???


----------



## vraiblonde

SailorGirl said:


> Tombstone, but I'm a wee bit intoxicated at the oment.




Excellent drunk food!


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> just polished one off...


Pepperoni?


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> yeah.  howdja know?  I sprinkled crushed red peppers on it - Imma gonna regret that.


Awesome heartburn!


----------



## Monello

If Blaze or Mod delivered, tons of pizza joints would go out of business.


----------



## The Boss

........................people will eat Tombstone yet not Ledo's???


I see I won't be taking any restaurant advise from you people!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## MiddleGround

The Boss said:


> ........................people will eat Tombstone yet not Ledo's???
> 
> 
> I see I won't be taking any restaurant advise from you people!



I'd rather eat a Tombstone or Digiorno pizza before eating the sugar and grease infested garbage that is served at Ledo's


----------



## The Boss

MiddleGround said:


> I'd rather eat a Tombstone or Digiorno pizza before eating the sugar and grease infested garbage that is served at Ledo's


Your response is all the proof needed to show your lack of taste in pizza.


----------



## MiddleGround

The Boss said:


> Your response is all the proof needed to show your lack of taste in pizza.



 If you think Ledos is deserving of a mention... that is all anyone needs to know about your tastes in pizza


----------



## vraiblonde

MiddleGround said:


> If you think Ledos is deserving of a mention... that is all anyone needs to know about your tastes in pizza



Okay, stop.  Ledo's is still better than some frozen scary thing.


----------



## MiddleGround

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, stop.  Ledo's is still better than some frozen scary thing.



In your opinion...

I'd still rather bake a Tombstone or Digiorno than eat the pizza offerings at Ledos.


----------



## vraiblonde

MiddleGround said:


> In your opinion...



And since my opinion is the only one that matters to me....


----------



## MiddleGround

vraiblonde said:


> And since my opinion is the only one that matters to me....



So we agree


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Bann said:


> I agree  - I can't understand what the attraction to Ledo's pizza is.


Well, they do offer anchovies.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

For chains I think Mellow Mushroom is the best.


----------



## The Boss

PeoplesElbow said:


> For chains I think Mellow Mushroom is the best.


Never heard of it?


----------



## The Boss

MiddleGround said:


> In your opinion...
> 
> I'd still rather bake a Tombstone or Digiorno than eat the pizza offerings at Ledos.


..........and you drink it with motor oil becuase with taste buds as bad as yours it wouldn't matter.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

The Boss said:


> Never heard of it?


Saw one of those in Myrtle Beach.  I haven't tried it though.


----------



## MiddleGround

The Boss said:


> ..........and you drink it with motor oil becuase with taste buds as bad as yours it wouldn't matter.



Hahaha!!! ANYONE that says Ledo's pizza is one of the best has probably never left the state of Maryland! Maybe even St. Mary's county!!

But you go on with your bad self and your sugar-infested garbage!


----------



## The Boss

MiddleGround said:


> Hahaha!!! ANYONE that says Ledo's pizza is one of the best has probably never left the state of Maryland! Maybe even St. Mary's county!!
> 
> But you go on with your bad self and your sugar-infested garbage!


..................wrong all the way around.


----------



## SamSpade

MiddleGround said:


> Hahaha!!! ANYONE that says Ledo's pizza is one of the best has probably never left the state of Maryland!



Or Virginia, North and South Carolina and Florida. And expanding.

I get why people somehow don't like pizzas cooked at franchises. I worked at a pizza place in Massachusetts for a year and a half.
All of the owners were former Domino's employees so they combined the Domino's techniques of catching cheese, tracking and taking orders,
routing and tracking drivers and so forth. They were a single shop and they beat every place in the area (we had about 25 drivers but we
were not open 24/7). Unlike other franchises, they experimented with new recipes from time to time and elicited customer feedback in exchange
for a dollar coupon.

Oddly enough - adding a little more sugar to the dough was immensely popular (as it, among other things, created a thin crunchy layer to the bottom of the pizza), but we had to find a mixture of cheeses to get what people wanted.

Everybody's looking for something different in pizza. I don't like doughy pizza, so I don't care for "deep dish". It's eating BREAD.
I don't care for extra thin pizza either, or novelty pizzas with cheese in the crust and stuff like that.

But we are talking PIZZA - not fine wine or caviar - this is bread and sauce and cheese, and every convenience store and gas station
makes it. If there's a food that is delivered to your door or comes frozen in the grocery - you're not talking fine dining.


----------



## Grumpy

The thing with Ledo's is the original shop up on University Blvd in PG is what a lot of people in this area had as their first pizza and back in the day, it was considered the best of the pizza joints. If I remember correctly, it was 25/30 yrs before they started franchising out their product.


----------



## GWguy

SamSpade said:


> Oddly enough - adding a little more sugar to the dough was immensely popular ...


I don't have issue with that, and most places could add a bit more salt to the crust or it's like eating a matzah cracker.  But I find Ledos adds too much sugar to the sauce, and I prefer it more tart than sweet.


----------



## calvcopf

GWguy said:


> I don't have issue with that, and most places could add a bit more salt to the crust or it's like eating a matzah cracker.  But I find Ledos adds too much sugar to the sauce, and I prefer it more tart than sweet.


I like Ledo's but the pepperoni is so greasy, so I just get it with sausage.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Had MOD for the first time recently.

I was not impressed.


----------



## The Boss

SamSpade said:


> Or Virginia, North and South Carolina and Florida. And expanding.
> 
> I get why people somehow don't like pizzas cooked at franchises. I worked at a pizza place in Massachusetts for a year and a half.
> All of the owners were former Domino's employees so they combined the Domino's techniques of catching cheese, tracking and taking orders,
> routing and tracking drivers and so forth. They were a single shop and they beat every place in the area (we had about 25 drivers but we
> were not open 24/7). Unlike other franchises, they experimented with new recipes from time to time and elicited customer feedback in exchange
> for a dollar coupon.
> 
> Oddly enough - adding a little more sugar to the dough was immensely popular (as it, among other things, created a thin crunchy layer to the bottom of the pizza), but we had to find a mixture of cheeses to get what people wanted.
> 
> Everybody's looking for something different in pizza. I don't like doughy pizza, so I don't care for "deep dish". It's eating BREAD.
> I don't care for extra thin pizza either, or novelty pizzas with cheese in the crust and stuff like that.
> 
> But we are talking PIZZA - not fine wine or caviar - this is bread and sauce and cheese, and every convenience store and gas station
> makes it. If there's a food that is delivered to your door or comes frozen in the grocery - you're not talking fine dining.


Were you guys anywhere near a college?


----------



## SamSpade

The Boss said:


> Were you guys anywhere near a college?


Not even close.


----------



## Paula_Gor

When I worked in DC, I used to frequent a place called Pizzeria Paradiso in Dupont Circle. The pizza is fancy but good, and they also have a nice selection of other menu items. Their beer list is also pretty solid.


----------



## GWguy

Got an ad for Boli's Pizza, just had a chance to look them up.  Apparently it's a chain that folks here are familiar with.  Turns out Pepperonis in California was replaced by Boli's.  Anyone try them at the California location?

And I have a new favorite place.  Unfortunately, it's in North Carolina near Greensboro.  I was down there visiting, and my niece ordered take out from a place, name currently unknown.  It was great, taste and texture just like what I remember from NY.  Best pie I've ha in a very very long time.


----------



## GWguy

Well, THAT was an overwhelming response..... 

Had a coupon, so tried Boli's.  Wings were ok, but breaded.  I prefer au natural.  Pizza was ...eh.  Crust had a good flavor, but a bit bread-y, could have used a crispier bottom, and baked longer.

My local favorite is still Jerry's on Solomons.


----------

